# Octo/Lovo and other abreviations: what do they mean?



## MomInCalifornia (Jul 17, 2003)

I see this often, and I am confused as to what they mean. Also, what would I be labeled? I eat no meat with the exception of the very occasional sea food.

Thanks!


----------



## tricia80 (Oct 28, 2003)

Ok

Lacto Vegetarian -- Someone who does not eat meat, poultry, fish or eggs but does consume milk...

Ovo Vegetarian -- Someone who does not consume meat, poultry, fish or dairy products but consumes eggs.

Lacto-Ovo Vegetarian -- Someone who does not consume meat, poultry, or fish/seafood but consumes eggs and dairy products..

Vegan -- Someone who not only obstains from eating meat, dairy products, eggs, and honey but also obstains from using any product that contains animal ingredients or is tested on animals... its not jus a diet but a lifestyle..

Strict Vegetarian -- Someone who does not consume meat, poultry, fish, milk, or eggs and usually honey...

Pesco Vegetarian -- Someone who refrains from all meat except for fish/seafood... and still consume dairy and egg products... some ppl do not consider pescos vegetarians because they are still consuming flesh...

You would be considered a Pesco-vegetarian...

ok i think i covered all of them...


----------

